# post your game dvd collection pictures here



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all, post your game dvds pictures here...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

*i44.tinypic.com/263hco0.jpg
Crysis 2:Limited Edition 
*i40.tinypic.com/t53qld.jpg
Fallout and Witcher 2
*i40.tinypic.com/2im2p4.jpg


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

*i42.tinypic.com/jttabp.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/2ugyk39.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/34heujn.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/15odr2u.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/211q91l.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/11s1i50.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

Every and any game I own is on Steam only. Check this out


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ :O...Wow sooo many games!!!You have a good internet connection i gues


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

@ serpent: nice pics out there dude, very good, and thanks!!!

@thetechfreak: nice collection dude, keep gaming


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ You to have nice collections.What was you total damage for all that?


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ You to have nice collections.What was you total damage for all that?



1299: me3 + 1299: bf3 + 999: acr + 499 : gta
= total 4096 inr
will post more game collection soon, just let me reach home this holi


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

My Steam Collection:-

Steam Community :: skud79 :: Games

My GamersGate Coolection:-

skud79s profile page - GamersGate

Also some games purchased from GetGamesGo & GOG. These include Indie Bundles and quite a few free gifts.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/masseffecte.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/gta4.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/fifa12.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/dmc4.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/dao.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/darksiders.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/da2.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/crysis.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/cnc4.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/cnc3.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/bf3.jpg 
*how 'bout my collection people?*
sorry if the pictures are grainy they're taken from my blackberry's 1.3mp cam
and the table(apart from bieng my ancient Rig's home also serves as my art station)


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> My Steam Collection:-
> 
> Steam Community :: skud79 :: Games
> 
> ...



Skud added you on steam, super collection, you havent played most of em, just a collector like me? 

Here is my list - Steam Community :: Big J :: Games

Will post pics of dvds when I get home.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Do offline time counts? Started most of them and now completing one by one. The most neglected ones are, you guessed it right, the Indie bundles one.

Planning to complete most of them in 2-3 months. Also some like Dirt 3 has been stopped abruptly. Can't give enough time to master Gymkhana moves.

*@CommanderShawnzer:* nice collection with good variety.

I think I should take some time out to post my ancient CD collection.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

I had some one but you know why i dint post them(Their old)After that i Became Anti-Piracy for games


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Of course, I have quite a few games which I purchased after I have finished them, so no playing time.

Also have BFBC2 in Origin. And yeah, completed it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

remnants of my PSP collection(i once owned 15 psp games two of which i got free with my system, sold 10 of em')
*God Of War:Ghost Of Sparta*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/gowgos.jpg
*GTA ViceCity Stories*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/gtavcs.jpg
Ratchet & Clank Size Matters
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/rcsm.jpg
*Monster Hunter Freedom 2*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/mhfe.jpg
*DragonBall Z Shin Budokai*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/8dbz.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/YvNsc.jpg


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *how 'bout my collection people?*
> sorry if the pictures are grainy they're taken from my blackberry's 1.3mp cam
> and the table(apart from bieng my ancient Rig's home also serves as my art station)



very nice collection,



Tenida said:


> ...



nice pic


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2012)

ThankQ $hivam


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> very nice collection,


thanks dude


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

^ nice pic tenida & commander!


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2012)

Two things:

DO NOT quote large number of images.
Please be aware that people can misuse your photos. Imagine your photo being lifted and used in a sale thread by a fraudster. Take measures to ensure that your pic cannot be used. Like adding name, date on a piece of paper which can be put on DVDs.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 22, 2012)

Krow said:


> Two things:
> 
> DO NOT quote large number of images.
> Please be aware that people can misuse your photos. Imagine your photo being lifted and used in a sale thread by a fraudster. Take measures to ensure that your pic cannot be used. Like adding name, date on a piece of paper which can be put on DVDs.



thanks for the wise suggestions, will be implemented in all future posts...


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 18, 2012)

*i46.tinypic.com/200vivm.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2a7vdso.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/282390_460280840667494_972873825_n.jpg
*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/282390_460280840667494_972873825_n.jpg

+Dota 2 and Minecraft


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ @Above two: Nice collection.

My collection?
0. Although presently have >3TB of PC game. 
*Peace*


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ @Above two: Nice collection.
> 
> My collection?
> 0. Although presently have >3TB of PC game.
> *Peace*


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2012)

Presently having 200gb of game..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Presently having 200gb of game..


My games are roughly the same size. But this is DVDs thread


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 18, 2012)

Dear all,
if you have DVDs, post the pics , otherwise post the links of your steam/origin/ else online gaming profile to show your game collection.., as tdf member "skud" did above...
we are talking about GENUINE games here, please don't mention in this thread that you have GBs or TBs of game collections, these statements stink piracy/ pirated video games... 
thank you.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> Dear all,
> if you have DVDs, post the pics , otherwise post the links of your steam/origin/ else online gaming profile to show your game collection.., as tdf member "skud" did above...
> we are talking about GENUINE games here, please don't mention in this thread that you have GBs or TBs of game collections, these statements stink piracy/ pirated video games...
> thank you.



I didn't say that my games are pirated, because they are not 

Steam Community :: [IGR] Nipun :: Games


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 18, 2012)

mine : Steam Community :: [OCF]Sumonpathak :: Games


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I didn't say that my games are pirated, because they are not
> 
> Steam Community :: [IGR] Nipun :: Games



nice collection back there, and i didn't say that your games were pirated....


----------



## paul.rohit (Jun 22, 2012)

hahahahahahah...dvd collection..been a long time..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

Here comes my PC collection

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Gb6I7BAlAWQ/UBvfzSLybmI/AAAAAAAAEPY/0QEPKkfglK4/s800/Games_Collection_PC.jpg


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 3, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Here comes my PC collection
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Gb6I7BAlAWQ/UBvfzSLybmI/AAAAAAAAEPY/0QEPKkfglK4/s800/Games_Collection_PC.jpg



such a nice collection, you really are serious gamer


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 5, 2012)

here are two of mine :

*i.imgur.com/5R92O.jpg

*i.imgur.com/16xfZ.jpg


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

here are the games which i bought and which i didnt if you know what i mean 
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/9198/dsc02769h.jpg


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mera torrent mahan!!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> here are the games which i bought and which i didnt if you know what i mean
> *img651.imageshack.us/img651/9198/dsc02769h.jpg



gr8 stufff!!


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2013)

Great stuff there guys...Mine coming today evening..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 21, 2013)

ojas1010 said:


> Mera torrent mahan!!!!



Theek hai,Tera hi laal hai bhai 
and please, GTFO


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2013)

Here goes my small genuine collection.

*i.imgur.com/Y4sdNQ1.jpg


----------



## Fenix21 (Mar 21, 2013)

awesome collection d3p.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

D3P amazing  , tha..thats no way small


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2013)

@d3p seriosly dude u bought all those games????


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2013)

D3P- Amazing collection. Game hard.


----------



## d3p (Mar 27, 2013)

Fenix21 said:


> awesome collection d3p.



Thanks..



theserpent said:


> D3P amazing  , tha..thats no way small



Thanks, but i feel the inventory is small compared to the Must Play games.



gta0gagan said:


> @d3p seriosly dude u bought all those games????



OFC. How else you can own DVD's ??



Tenida said:


> D3P- Amazing collection. Game hard.



Thanks dada...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

@d3p awesome collection man..

here's my modest collection.. 

bf3 on origin and few games on uplay..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @d3p seriosly dude u bought all those games????



Hes rich folk dont u know not like us :/


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @d3p awesome collection man..
> 
> here's my modest collection..
> 
> bf3 on origin and few games on uplay..



Thanks. Also good collection there. Hope to play cs with on tdf playdate.



pkkumarcool said:


> Hes rich folk dont u know not like us :/



Lol. That collection doesn't make me rich.


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> . Hope to play cs with on tdf playdate.



thinkdigit forum has steam community??? omg i dint know abt that...send me a link please


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 28, 2013)

ojas1010 said:


> thinkdigit forum has steam community??? omg i dint know abt that...send me a link please



Thinkdigit forum group
Thinkdigit Playdate
Thinkdigit gamerz section.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> Lol. That collection doesn't make me rich.


then my be 3x u2412m costing 18k each and 2x hd 7970 costing ~32k each and a kikass gaming rig would make u rich !!


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> then my be 3x u2412m costing 18k each and 2x hd 7970 costing ~32k each and a kikass gaming rig would make u rich !!



Lol...


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've lost most of the boxes for my PC games so here are a few:

PC & DS games:

*i.imgur.com/vixODG2h.jpg

My Wii, Wii U, PS3 & 3DS games:

*i.imgur.com/gjCz9P0h.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2013)

Wtf !!!!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 12, 2013)

Seriously!! What do you do for a living?? Gaming?? :O :O    

Shiva


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

No. But I do need that many games to support my habit of gaming at least 3 hrs a day. I did create this collection over 5 years though. I probably won't be buying another game until either Rayman Legends or WWHD or Pikmin 3 or TW101 come out.


----------



## hitman4 (Apr 13, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> here are the games which i bought and which i didnt if you know what i mean
> *img651.imageshack.us/img651/9198/dsc02769h.jpg


Amazing 



d3p said:


> Here goes my small genuine collection.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y4sdNQ1.jpg


amazing 
u ran out of space... lol


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 13, 2013)

My Little DVD collection (which are in Bangalore)..
*img203.imageshack.us/img203/1949/dsc0002afc.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/4289/dsc0004gd.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also you can view my Steam games:  STEAM: CHANUKYA


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 13, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> My Little DVD collection (which are in Bangalore)..
> *img203.imageshack.us/img203/1949/dsc0002afc.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



nice collection dude


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2013)

just few retro games.....i have been a different kind of gamer.
*i.imgur.com/ghOZaGJ.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

^from where did you buy red alert 3?


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2013)

kolkata - starmark. why ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

icebags said:


> *kolkata* - starmark. why ?



Oh well 
I want to buy too,but its not in stock in online stores,or physical stores


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2013)

it is available in game4u..... also there is the uprising expansion pack.
Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games, PS3 Games, Xbox 360 Games in India | Buy PSP Games | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |Command & Conquer Red Alert 3

also there is command & conquer collection at origin now @1,499/-. u may want to see this, are all C&C games are there, including first person shooter renegade (my first multiplay FPS game . i wonder if people still pay that?).


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 27, 2013)

@ d3p what's your address man , i'm gonna steal your collection lol btw awesome collection bro


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> @ d3p what's your address man , i'm gonna steal your collection lol btw awesome collection bro



all the Keys are used lol. Its useless. Better get them from some other source. xD

Thanks dude. Recently added 8 more into the collection. Will post the updated pics later.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 8, 2013)

here's my modest collection will post DVD pics later


----------

